# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Brief mindfulness

## VagalTone

From some Buddhist traditions comes the advice of doing ultrabrief meditation sessions..

Who can´t say not to have 3 seconds every hour to notice sensorial experience, to disrupt the incessant flow of self referential processing ?

As a young physician, i sometimes challenge patients to practice 5 min of exercise everyday...The hardest part is always to start, but when you picture that it will be easier ( or take less time for that matter) it's not so difficult and you may indeed extend your practice time

Regarding meditation, ultrashort meditation sessions is something i have been experiencing for some time and i think it´s the way to go for most of us.

One simple mindful exercise might be to touch your own arm and feel it, every hour at least

----------


## Samick

When I started practicing vipassana meditation each day for 20 minutes I started experiencing these mini-meditations without actually trying to do them. They just happen naturally during the day.

----------

